# Robot controlado con mando de ps2



## TITRIX09 (Oct 29, 2012)

Buenas mis amigos me presento , soy estudiante de la especialidad de electrotecnia de quinto año en un colegio tecnico en la ciudad de heredia (costa rica), pues bien conosco mas o menos acerca de sistemas electronicos, electricos y cosas asi por el estilo y muy poco de simulacion  pues bien desde hace tiempo tengo muchas ganas de hacer un proyecto el cual consiste en una especie de robot controlado por un mando de ps2 (sinceramente no lo vi complicado ya que es barato y ya cuenta con varios botones el mando)  pues bien mi duda mas que todo es como adapto los botones del mando de ps2 a que cuando se presionen estos cumplan alguna funcion en especial (por ejemplo con las flechas moverse, L1 prenda una luz, L2 prenda un motor y asi sucesivamente los botones cumplan diferentes acciones)  real mente pregunto esto porque soy muy principiante y pues quiero empezar a mejorar para crear buenos proyectos  asi que si me pudieran ayudar un poco mas que todo mi pregunta es como adapto el presionar un boton en el mando y este accione algo en mi robot (el robot aun se esta plantiando bien que quiere que se haga pero para darme una idea tomen los ejemplos que puse mas arriba). 
Por cierto el proyecto no puede salirme extremadamente caro ya que lo que se busca es algo barato e interesante.  
Muchas gracias de ante mano un saludo desde COSTA RICA. PURA VIDA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Con un puente H y dos de tus pulsadores moverías un motor hacia adelante o hacia atrás !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2012)

La magia detrás de un puente H...jajajaja


----------



## TITRIX09 (Oct 31, 2012)

Eso del puente H me ayuda en los movimientos ahora mi pregunta es como o con que cofiguro el mando de ps2 para usar las flechas como los pulsadores que dices?


----------



## oFRGOo (Oct 31, 2012)

Muy interesante sobre tu propuesta para u robot, yo tengo pensado hacer un radio control para un warbot y usar ese mando de ps2, pero una idea q*UE* te puedo dar es utilizar la carcaza del mado y los botones, volviendo hacer la placa circuital pero utilizando las palacas analogicas, ya q*UE* son como potenciometros.

Sobre el puente en H, tambien he oido sobre un driver de 4 canales que es el L293B que te otorga una corriente de salida de 1A por canal.


----------



## TITRIX09 (Nov 17, 2012)

> oFRGOo


Me parece muy buena tu idea pues eso es lo q*UE* pienso hacer utilizar esos botones y los analogos pero por ello necesito mas sobre el tema empezando en tu proyecto que basicamente es el mismo principio del mio asi q*UE* si pudieras ir cm ayudandome te lo agradeceria.


----------



## oFRGOo (Nov 17, 2012)

tambien sobre el control se puede controlar por medio de transistores..que seria 4 trasnsistores para dos potenciometros, pero se tendria *QUE* calcular primero..bueno esa es una idea


----------

